# newbie asking all the usual questions.



## sue (Nov 23, 2009)

hi all,
I've just joined as I've been thinking about a hedgie for some time. I've had a quick look through some of the housing threads but thought I would ask first.
I'm not going to rush out and get the first one I see as I would like to gain a bit more knowledge first and see if they are the pet for me.
However, I have been looking at cages and would like some opinions. 
I have a ruffy 2 spare but I'm thinking that that would be too small?
I came across this cage and wondered if it would be suitable?

http://www.justcages.co.uk/products/fer ... ouble-cage

thanks for looking


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

The only problem I see with the one in the link is the ramp. You will need to fully enclose that ramp so the hedgie doesn't fall off the sides. Their eyesight is not the greatest and yes, they will walk off the ledge of it's in their way... This is why most people use dryer vent tubing, or build walls along their ramp.

Which also brings to the other problem. Which is how the hole is placed at the top. You would also have to close the other 3 sides, to keep the hedgie from stepping off the sides where there is a drop with no ramp.

It also looks a bit steep, but I'm no expert on ramps, perhaps someone else who has a ramp for their hedgie can give some input.


----------



## sue (Nov 23, 2009)

thankyou for the reply. I did think myself that it looked steep but sometimes pictures can be so deceiving.
I'll keep looking...hope fully no one will mind if I keep posting links and asking for help?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Numerous years ago there was someone on CnQ that had a cage very similar to that. Somehow she had modified it so that the top cage was not as high up as is shown in the picture. I can't remember if she cut the height of the wire panels at the bottom down so it would be lower or if she somehow used the top wire part at the bottom. She had also built an enclosed ramp at a hedgehog suitable angle. I've searched my photos to see if I had a picture but no luck yet.


----------

